# I finally found a good use for my dishwasher!



## cindy (Jul 19, 2012)

I never use my dishwasher the only reason its there is to fill the whole under the counter so I though it would make a perfect drying rack for sanitizing and bottling wine. who else does this? it works great each rack will hold about 40 bottles 80 in total. I also bottled my liebraumilch my second batch ever I know I get excited easily


----------



## Rocky (Jul 19, 2012)

I have never tried it but I thought I read that some use the sanitizing cycle on their dishwasher. (I have a heck of a time just doing the normal wash.) Looks like it would work if there were a high enough temperature.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice bottles! You have a close up of that label? I love the way the blue foil ties in with the blue print on the bottom of the label.


----------



## BobF (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes, very nice looking.


----------



## cindy (Jul 19, 2012)

Rocky, I dont use the dishwasher to wash the bottles because I dont feel it can get them as clean and sanitized
as I can way up inside, I'm just using the racks to drain after their sanitized then use the rack to hold them in place when I
fill them with wine.
the label is one I made it's my family coat of arms I thought it was kinda neat, I have been saving these brown liebfraumilch
bottle especially for this wine but sadly I could only drink 20 bottles while my wine was fermenting so I ended up 10 bottles short
so I used clear bottles with no labels or capsules lol we will drink those 1st


----------



## joeswine (Jul 19, 2012)

*A washing we will go*

HERE'S THE WAY I DO IT,FIRST DE-LABEL,SANITIZE,PUMP INSIDE WITH MKET LET DRY ON TREE, THEN PLACED IN DISHWASHER ,OUTSIDE TEMP IS AT 140 DEGREES GOOD ALL THE WAY AROUND..THEY COME OUT SPARKLING AND REALLY READY TO GO


----------



## dralarms (Jul 19, 2012)

I use my dishwasher, first I use a bottle brush on a drill and hot soapy water, then they go in dishwasher on "sanitize" wash. Then they get rinsed real well to assure no soap residue and then on the rack to dry. 

I have had bottles that my drill scrubber won't get stain out. If it don't look perfectly clean, I ain't using it.


----------



## cindy (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess I worked in food service too many years and seen too many things I still wont use the dishwasher.
boiling water,sanitizer,bottle brush and my insulated gloves lol then let dry on dishwasher rack


----------



## rjb222 (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with Cindy. A dishwasher is not designed to get up inside a bottle as the neck is too small. You can not depend on the sanitizing cycle to be the correct temperature as there are no government standards set and therefore no control over the heating element temperature or your element could be old and just not putting out the right temperature any more you could just be encouraging the growth and development of bacteria. Besides that there is the release agent that is dispensed in the rinse cycle old food in the bottom from the last washing just too many things there that can cause serious problems in a bottle of wine.


----------



## Neviawen (Jul 19, 2012)

I use my dishwasher racks like that, too. I don't actually wash them in the dishwasher because I don't trust they will get clean enough. I do however spray down my dishwasher racks with Kmeta and use them like Cindy to hold bottles upside down while drying. My family has a coat of arms, too. I never thought to use that as a label! Yours look great! Here is our family crest.


----------



## cindy (Jul 19, 2012)

oh thats pretty Neviawen! we should turn it into a label! love it.

"old food in the bottom from the last washing" yup thats why I wont even use a dishwasher for our
dinner dishes.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 19, 2012)

*theory*

If they are sanitized before they go into the dishwasher than the excess heat will drive off any bacteria from the balance of the bottle and or make a perfectly clen bottle for wine aging if needed,a bit more work but extra clean.


----------



## Neviawen (Jul 19, 2012)

cindy said:


> oh thats pretty Neviawen! we should turn it into a label! love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Did your crest have that golden color in the background or did you add that yourself? How did you make your label?


----------



## cindy (Jul 19, 2012)

a quickie


----------



## cindy (Jul 19, 2012)

Neviawen said:


> Thanks! Did your crest have that golden color in the background or did you add that yourself? How did you make your label?


I add colors crop them make them look old etc.. picmonkey


----------



## Neviawen (Jul 19, 2012)

Cindy, you ROCK! Thanks!!!!


----------



## rjb222 (Jul 19, 2012)

joeswine said:


> If they are sanitized before they go into the dishwasher than the excess heat will drive off any bacteria from the balance of the bottle and or make a perfectly clen bottle for wine aging if needed,a bit more work but extra clean.


 If they are properly sanitized there is no need for heat to finish the job. Again there is no way to know for sure you are reaching a proper temperutre for enough duration to sanitize any thing in a dishwasher.


----------



## dralarms (Jul 19, 2012)

rjb222 said:


> If they are properly sanitized there is no need for heat to finish the job. Again there is no way to know for sure you are reaching a proper temperutre for enough duration to sanitize any thing in a dishwasher.



OK, I'll bite. What is the correct temp?


----------



## cindy (Jul 19, 2012)

The wash water temperature in a dishwasher should be 140F to 160F to avoid baking the food on the dishes. The rinse water needs to be (180F) for 60 seconds.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 19, 2012)

I personally think this is all over kill. Wash your bottles and sanitize with whatever sanitizing solution you prefer. I like bottle trees for draining because they take up less room for about 90 bottles.

Cindy I love the label.


----------



## cindy (Jul 20, 2012)

yeah me too this wasn't intended to be a dishwasher thread, I was just stating I found a use for the racks
not the dishwasher itself.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 20, 2012)

I misunderstood the post, Cindy. I thought you were sanitzing in the dishwasher. I did wonder, however, how you were able to get two racks with wine bottles in a dishwasher! This 'splains it all.


----------



## cindy (Jul 20, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I misunderstood the post, Cindy. I thought you were sanitzing in the dishwasher. I did wonder, however, how you were able to get two racks with wine bottles in a dishwasher! This 'splains it all.



all's good... glad its all splained fer ya


----------



## joeswine (Jul 20, 2012)

*Over kill*

THAT'S TRUE IN MY CASE BUT HAVING MY BOTTLES ,SOAK IN A SALUTION OF B-BRITE AND 1/2 CUP BLEACH,FOR 2 (15 gallonn tupperware container)WEEKS OR SO,DE-LABeLS FOR ME FASTER WITHOUT A LOT OF WORK,SANITIZES THE BOTTLES AT THE SAME TIME AND THE THE FINAL WASHING BEFORE BOXING AND STORING,ITS JUST A RITUAL FOR ME AT THIS POINT,BUT IN MY MIND THEIR AS CLEAN AS I CAN GET THEM...BUT THAT'S JUST MY WHY.....DON'T YOU JUST LOVE THE DIVERSITY WE ALL HAVE.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 20, 2012)

So you do not need a dish washer.. you have a wife??? 


Now before everybody yells at me for the above sexist comment, my wife and I have a running joke 


ME: At my house, I get treated like a king.... 
WIFE: Yeah, Here king, Here king (as if calling a dog)


... and I do most of the dishes in our house.


----------



## LabelValue (Jul 30, 2012)

Neviawen said:


> I use my dishwasher racks like that, too. I don't actually wash them in the dishwasher because I don't trust they will get clean enough. I do however spray down my dishwasher racks with Kmeta and use them like Cindy to hold bottles upside down while drying. My family has a coat of arms, too. I never thought to use that as a label! Yours look great! Here is our family crest.


 

Neviawen you should use your family crest on a label. With the bold colors it would look fantastic!


----------

